# Geeks top the young rich list



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

At a time when the mining sector, and mining magnates, are coming under pressure it is interesting that other sectors are now appearing in Australia's young rich list:-

Geeks oust miners among Australia's new rich as boom fades - chicagotribune.com


----------

